# possiblable food poisioned?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

every since last saturday/sunday night when i fed them beefheart which they barfed the next two days they havent been eating. could this be food poisioning? they do rush up to the food i give them but they dont eat it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe they don't like beefheart. Did ya try something else like shrimp?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

bad meat I guess.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah try something else..or sometimes the beefheart i have for them my p's gets freezer burn(turns the meat a brown color)because of this mine will not touch it..weird...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dunno man.. Where'd you buy the beefheart, how did the meat look, smell when you bought it? I have no other clue to whether Ps get poisoning.. this is something I'd like to know myself. Ill get someone who'll help out more..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i think it may because of overfeeding because they seem to have their appitate back since it ate my pleco! the beefheat looks real red, not pink. it may not have been a fresh beefheart.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i think it may because of overfeeding because they seem to have their appitate back since it ate my pleco! the beefheat looks real red, not pink. it may not have been a fresh beefheart.


 well cool there eatting again.....thats all that important :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. Im glad that all it took was to eat the Pleco I had for 2 yrs, to make your Ps get their appetite back!! Congrats man!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its sad and funny at the same time. sorry bro. i wouldnt have thought it would happen like that. the pleco survived a pair of breeding reds and a cariba and lasted a month or two with reds.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. its aiight


----------

